# Building license



## Pintor (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience of getting a building license? 

I have my project approved and have chosen my builder so the next thing is getting the building licence.

My architect thinks the cost for this licence will be 1500 euros (build cost is around 30,000) does this sound about right? The Camara is silves in the algarve. Any experience with his will be gratefully received. 

Thanks


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

The building licence is normaly colected in the Câmara by the apointed (by you, the owner) builder which of course must be registerd in the Câmara and have an Alvará, after the owner had paid the bill. 

Some Câmaras will actually sent a letter to the owner with the amount to pay, once the owner pays, the builder will collect the licence.

The amount depends on the various taxes, square meters, infrastructure etc, every council has a guide book on this called Regulamento de Taxas. It can go from as little as 100 Euros to more then 15000 Euros


----------

